# 1dx II video output



## ethanz (May 21, 2016)

Hello,

I've got a 1dx Mark 2 and I'm at the conference in Europe. Trying to connect it with hdmi out to an atem television studio switcher. I'm running 1080i50 on the switcher. I've tried just about everything in the camera settings to get the camera to show up on the switcher. When I plug it into a ninja it shows just fine and says its outputting at 1080i50. Any ideas?


----------



## marvinhello (May 27, 2016)

1D X II outputs progressive segmented frames (PsF), 25p wrapped in 50i container, I believe ATEM does not support PsF signal format


----------



## ethanz (Jun 2, 2016)

Do you think it will work in a 60i ATEM?


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 4, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Do you think it will work in a 60i ATEM?



I don't think so, as I said 1DX II only ouputs PsF, it's not real interlace.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 5, 2016)

On an ATEM M/E 1 running NTSC it works fine. Maybe it outputs psf PAL, but will native 60i NTSC? My last resort would have been to hook it up to a decimator box, which probably would have corrected it.


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 6, 2016)

ethanz said:


> On an ATEM M/E 1 running NTSC it works fine. Maybe it outputs psf PAL, but will native 60i NTSC? My last resort would have been to hook it up to a decimator box, which probably would have corrected it.



In NTSC mode 1DX II outputs 23.976PsF, 29.97PsF or 24P


----------



## ethanz (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe the ATEM TV Studio is pickier than the ME1.

You seem to know a lot Marvin, so thank you. I had the 1dxii hooked up to the atem for 1.5 hours and it exited live view mode 2-3 times. I have the auto power off disabled. Any idea why it would do that? It didn't appear to be getting hot. I was not recording, only outputting through HDMI and the on camera screen.


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 7, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Maybe the ATEM TV Studio is pickier than the ME1.
> 
> You seem to know a lot Marvin, so thank you. I had the 1dxii hooked up to the atem for 1.5 hours and it exited live view mode 2-3 times. I have the auto power off disabled. Any idea why it would do that? It didn't appear to be getting hot. I was not recording, only outputting through HDMI and the on camera screen.



If you set "auto power off disable", the camera still exits liveview mode every 30min, it was designed that way.

1D C does not have this limit.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 7, 2016)

That's lame. Maybe an update in future firmware? Thanks for the info.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 12, 2016)

I had a friend tell me that the 30 minute limit has nothing to do with hardware or software, But is actually due to tariff laws. I guess if I camera can record past 30 minutes it is seen as a video camera and the export taxes or whatever are different for it as opposed to a still camera.


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 13, 2016)

ethanz said:


> I had a friend tell me that the 30 minute limit has nothing to do with hardware or software, But is actually due to tariff laws. I guess if I camera can record past 30 minutes it is seen as a video camera and the export taxes or whatever are different for it as opposed to a still camera.



When you're in liveview and not recording, the camera still exits liveview and cut the signal every 30min. This has nothign to do with tariff law since the camera is on stand by.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 13, 2016)

marvinhello said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > I had a friend tell me that the 30 minute limit has nothing to do with hardware or software, But is actually due to tariff laws. I guess if I camera can record past 30 minutes it is seen as a video camera and the export taxes or whatever are different for it as opposed to a still camera.
> ...



Oh, it's a tariff law alright. It's to circumvent a butt-stupid EU law that taxes video cameras higher than still cameras.
Video cameras are defined as being able to take at least 30m in a single shot.


----------



## marvinhello (Jun 15, 2016)

kaihp said:


> marvinhello said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



No it's not, if you read carefully, we were talking about the camera in liveview when *not recording*, so that you can use HDMI to connect to external recording device. 1DX II exits liveview every 30min.


----------

